# Dust Collection for Older Craftsman Contractors Saw



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well after struggling with many ideas for a dust collection conversion for my old craftsman 10” table saw, I finally got it built. I originally had the plastic Craftsman kit, but it did not completely seal the motor and just wasn’t very effective. I’m still going use the bottom section with the hose attachment until it breaks.








I decided to completely enclose the motor with a box that is big enough to allow the motor to move trough all its positions. I was going to build it out of ¼” plywood, but was a little bulky, so I built it out of sheet metal. I drew it all out and realized that I needed a 3’x5’ piece of sheet metal to make it in one piece. I could not find a piece big enough on a weekend so I bought a 5’ long section 12”Dia. Duct and cut it to be flat. Then I drew up all the cut and fold marks with a drywall Tee square and a framing square. After lying it out, I cut and folded it into shape with some sheet metal screws to temporary hold it together until I solder it.


















[/FONT][URL="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/sleeper-8075/albums/table-saw-modifications/3705-side-view-sheet-metal-folded-mounted.jpg[/IMG"][FONT=Arial][COLOR=#0000ff]http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/sleeper-8075/albums/table-saw-modifications/3705-side-view-sheet-metal-folded-mounted.jpg[/IMG[/COLOR][/FONT][/URL][FONT=Arial]][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][IMG]http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/sleeper-8075/albums/table-saw-modifications/3698-clearance-issues-45-deg-fuul-height-blade.jpg










I said it was completed, but actually I still have a fold down table extension to put on the back. I haven’t thought much about how I’m going to do. Its most likely going to be a light weight 2 ft wide table hinged from the back and only long enough to swing under the out feed extension.


----------

